# Game! Scrabble Solitaire II - Five Letters



## luckytrim

The idea is to take the word offered and change just one letter to make a new word ............

Example - trial 

trial - flirt

If you want to play, I'm ready...................

flirt - frill


----------



## Andy M.

frill - drill


----------



## luckytrim

drill - riled


----------



## CWS4322

drill - grill


----------



## luckytrim

grill - girls


----------



## Andy M.

girls - swirl


----------



## Hoot

swirl - twirl


----------



## luckytrim

twirl - wilts


----------



## Andy M.

wilts - waits


----------



## Hoot

waits - straw


----------



## luckytrim

Happy to see this one catching on....................

straw - worst


----------



## CWS4322

worst - worse


----------



## Hoot

worse - wiser


----------



## Andy M.

wiser - risen


----------



## luckytrim

risen - sneer


----------



## Andy M.

sneer - reeds


----------



## CWS4322

reeds - seeds


----------



## Andy M.

seeds - deeds


----------



## middie

Deeds... sided


----------



## Hoot

sided - sired


----------



## Andy M.

sired - dries


----------



## Hoot

dries - eider


----------



## middie

eider..   rider


----------



## CWS4322

sired - dries


----------



## Hoot

rider - erred


----------



## Andy M.

erred - refer


----------



## Hoot

refer - freed


----------



## Andy M.

freed - fried


----------



## Hoot

fried - drift


----------



## Andy M.

drift - flirt


----------



## Addie

drift - draft


----------



## CWS4322

draft = dafter


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> draft = dafter



Too many letters.


draft - farts


----------



## Hoot

farts - stars


----------



## Andy M.

stars - stats


----------



## Hoot

stats - masts


----------



## Addie

masts - fasts


----------



## luckytrim

freed - fired


----------



## Hoot

fired - dried


----------



## Andy M.

dried - tried


----------



## luckytrim

tried -deity


----------



## Andy M.

deity - piety


----------



## Hoot

piety -  pithy


----------



## GotGarlic

pithy - thrip


----------



## Hoot

thrip - print


----------



## Andy M.

print - pints


----------



## Alix

pints - paint


----------



## Hoot

paint - input


----------



## Alix

input - point


----------



## Hoot

point - tonic


----------



## Andy M.

Tonic - Toxic


----------



## Hoot

toxic - topic


----------



## Andy M.

topic - pitch


----------



## Hoot

pitch - chips


----------



## Andy M.

chips - clips


----------



## Alix

chips - crisp


----------



## Hoot

crisp -prism


----------



## GotGarlic

prism - smirk


----------



## Alix

smirk - marks


----------



## taxlady

marks - scram


----------



## Somebunny

Scram - cream


----------



## Hoot

cream - mares


----------



## Addie

mares - smear


----------



## luckytrim

Pithy - Pitch


----------



## Alix

pitch - itchy


----------



## taxlady

itchy - chits


----------



## Somebunny

Keeping' it clean 

Chits - hoist


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Keeping' it clean
> 
> Chits - hoist


Yup 

hoist - ghost


----------



## Andy M.

ghosts - hosts


----------



## luckytrim

hosts -toast


----------



## CWS4322

toast - roast


----------



## taxlady

roast - boars


----------



## Andy M.

boars - soars


----------



## luckytrim

soars - roses


----------



## Andy M.

roses -  poses


----------



## CWS4322

poses - hoses


----------



## taxlady

hoses - horse


----------



## Addie

hoses - doses


----------



## luckytrim

oops !
Addie was late......... playing off horse......

horse - shorn


----------



## CWS4322

shorn - short


----------



## taxlady

short - hoser


----------



## CWS4322

hoser - doser


----------



## Alix

doser - order


----------



## Andy M.

order - doers


----------



## Alix

doers - dozer


----------



## CWS4322

dozer - dozen


----------



## Alix

dozen - zones


----------



## CWS4322

zones - hones


----------



## taxlady

hones - shine


----------



## Andy M.

shine - spine


----------



## Addie

spine - pains


----------



## taxlady

pains - pants


----------



## CWS4322

pants - antsy


----------



## Andy M.

antsy - stain


----------



## luckytrim

stain - stint


----------



## CWS4322

stint - stunt


----------



## luckytrim

stunt - units


----------



## Andy M.

units - snits


----------



## luckytrim

snits - snips


----------



## Andy M.

snips - spine


----------



## CWS4322

snips - snaps


----------



## luckytrim

Spine - Stein


----------



## Andy M.

stein - tines


----------



## luckytrim

tines - kites


----------



## CWS4322

kites - skate


----------



## Andy M.

skate - takes


----------



## luckytrim

takes - skeet


----------



## Andy M.

skeet - sheet


----------



## taxlady

sheet - heats


----------



## CWS4322

heats - earth


----------



## Andy M.

earth - heart


----------



## taxlady

heart - harts


----------



## CWS4322

harts - hurts


----------



## Andy M.

hurts - spurt


----------



## CWS4322

spurt - sprit


----------



## CatPat

sprit = sprig? Is this correct?


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> sprit = sprig? Is this correct?


Yes, but, - not =

sprig - gripe


----------



## CWS4322

CatPat said:


> sprit = sprig? Is this correct?


Yes sprit is a word. 

*sprit*

_noun_ \ˈsprit\


*Definition of SPRIT*

*:* a spar that crosses a fore-and-aft sail diagonally 

*Origin of SPRIT*

Middle English _spret, sprit,_ from Old English _sprēot_ pole, spear; akin to Old English _-sprūtan_ to sproutFirst Known Use: 14th century




Sprit - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## CatPat

My Pappa has a sailing vessel. Ah, so that is what it is in the English! Thank you!

gripe - grips

~Cat


----------



## Somebunny

Grips-grasp


----------



## CWS4322

grips - trips


----------



## taxlady

trips - strap


----------



## CWS4322

strap - grabs


----------



## CatPat

grabs - brigs


----------



## CWS4322

brigs - brags


----------



## CatPat

brags - brats


----------



## CWS4322

brats - brait (a rough diamond)


----------



## CatPat

CWS4322 said:


> brats - brait (a rough diamond)



Is it not also a type of braid of the hair?

brait - brain


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> Is it not also a type of braid of the hair?
> 
> brait - brain



I think you're thinking plait.

brain - brine


----------



## CatPat

brine - bring

Yes, it was plait. Thank you for the correction!


----------



## CWS4322

bring - rings


----------



## Andy M.

rings - sings


----------



## CatPat

sings - sting


----------



## Alix

sting - gents


----------



## Andy M.

gents - vents


----------



## Alix

vents - event


----------



## CWS4322

event - seven


----------



## Andy M.

event - never


----------



## Alix

never - raven


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> event - never


It should be event - seven because my post was 1 minute before Andy's.


----------



## Alix

CWS4322 said:


> It should be event - seven because my post was 1 minute before Andy's.



Sorry, I hit New Post, and just read the last post, how about:

seven - never 

then

never - raven


----------



## CWS4322

raven - haven


----------



## GotGarlic

haven - shave


----------



## CatPat

shave - share


----------



## taxlady

share - hears


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

hears - erase


----------



## CWS4322

erase - sears


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

sears - areas


----------



## CWS4322

areas - rears


----------



## Andy M.

Rears - pears


----------



## CWS4322

pears - tears


----------



## Andy M.

tears - hears


----------



## CWS4322

hears - sharp


----------



## taxlady

sharp - harsh


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

harsh - shard


----------



## Andy M.

shard - chard


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

chard - chord


----------



## Andy M.

chord - hoard


----------



## CWS4322

hoard - board


----------



## Hoot

board - braid


----------



## CWS4322

braid - brand


----------



## GotGarlic

brand - bread


----------



## taxlady

bread - beard


----------



## Andy M.

beard - dread


----------



## CWS4322

dread - tread


----------



## taxlady

tread - treed


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

treed - enter


----------



## GotGarlic

enter - green


----------



## Hoot

green - never


----------



## luckytrim

that's six times for never already...............


never - sever


----------



## taxlady

sever - veers


----------



## luckytrim

veers - revel


----------



## Andy M.

revel - level


----------



## luckytrim

level - elves


----------



## Andy M.

elves - eaves


----------



## luckytrim

eaves - evade


----------



## Hoot

Goin' out on a limb here.....
evade - verde


----------



## GotGarlic

verde - diver


----------



## CWS4322

diver - river


----------



## Andy M.

Too easy

river - liver


----------



## CWS4322

liver - liter


----------



## taxlady

liter - alter


----------



## Andy M.

alter - altar


----------



## Hoot

altar - trail


----------



## Andy M.

trail - trial


----------



## CWS4322

trial - later


----------



## Hoot

later - after


----------



## taxlady

after - rafts


----------



## CWS4322

rafts - frets


----------



## Hoot

frets - stare


----------



## CWS4322

stare - start


----------



## Hoot

start - taste


----------



## taxlady

taste - tarts


----------



## Hoot

tarts - tract


----------



## CWS4322

tract - chart


----------



## luckytrim

Andy, your limb broke a few entries back lol!

trail - trial 		

true, it's a different word, but the rules say you must change at least one letter...............


----------



## luckytrim

chart - Hatch


----------



## CWS4322

hatch - patch


----------



## CWS4322

luckytrim said:


> Andy, your limb broke a few entries back lol!
> 
> trail - trial
> 
> true, it's a different word, but the rules say you must change at least one letter...............


I misread the instructions - I thought we could ONLY change one letter?


----------



## Hoot

CWS4322 said:


> I misread the instructions - I thought we could ONLY change one letter?


Me, too.....Some clarification, oh master of the word games?


----------



## Hoot

patch - parch


----------



## CWS4322

parch - perch


----------



## GotGarlic

luckytrim said:


> The idea is to take the word offered and change just one letter to make a new word ............
> 
> Example - trial
> 
> trial - flirt
> 
> If you want to play, I'm ready...................
> 
> flirt - frill



perch - chirp


----------



## CWS4322

chirp - chips


----------



## Hoot

chips - pitch


----------



## CWS4322

pitch - witch


----------



## luckytrim

Hoot said:


> Me, too.....Some clarification, oh master of the word games?



yes, you must change only one letter ; the "at least" referred to the fact that none was changed.......... I stand corrected....Buddha says, for exact communication, exact language is necessary ......... so I should have phrased that better .
THX,
MOTWG


witch - which


----------



## Hoot

witch - hitch


----------



## Alix

hitch - bitch


----------



## CWS4322

bitch - batch


----------



## Alix

batch - butch


----------



## Addie

butch - botch


----------



## CWS4322

botch - booth


----------



## GotGarlic

booth - throb


----------



## Andy M.

throb - broth


----------



## Hoot

broth - birth


----------



## Somebunny

Birth - third


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

third - dirty


----------



## Hoot

dirty - tardy


----------



## CWS4322

tardy - yards


----------



## Hoot

yards - roads


----------



## CWS4322

roads - toads


----------



## Andy M.

toads - stood


----------



## CWS4322

stood - toots


----------



## taxlady

toots - shoot


----------



## Andy M.

Shoot - hoots


----------



## CWS4322

hoots - shout


----------



## Hoot

shout - house


----------



## CWS4322

house - shoes


----------



## Hoot

shoes - shots


----------



## Andy M.

shots - shops


----------



## Hoot

shops - hopes


----------



## Alix

hopes - phone


----------



## CWS4322

phone - hones


----------



## Alix

hones - horns


----------



## CWS4322

horns - storm (I was hoping for thong!)


----------



## Alix

storm - norms 

(I thought it, and we'll get there eventually, but I already posted bitch, what would people think of me if I posted thong too???? )


----------



## CWS4322

Alix said:


> storm - norms
> 
> (I thought it, and we'll get there eventually, but I already posted bitch, what would people think of me if I posted thong too???? )


I thought you meant a female dog.


----------



## Alix

CWS4322 said:


> I thought you meant a female dog.



Um...of course I did!


----------



## luckytrim

norms - Norma


----------



## taxlady

Norma - korma


----------



## luckytrim

korma - Karma


----------



## Hoot

karma - marks


----------



## taxlady

marks - scram


----------



## Hoot

scram - acres


----------



## Andy M.

acres - scare


----------



## Hoot

scare - carts


----------



## Alix

carts - crest


----------



## Hoot

crest - treks


----------



## taxlady

treks - steak


----------



## Alix

steak - stark


----------



## Hoot

stark - racks


----------



## Alix

racks - crack


----------



## Andy M.

crack - track


----------



## Alix

track - crate


----------



## Andy M.

crate - grate


----------



## taxlady

grate - graft


----------



## CWS4322

graft - rafts


----------



## taxlady

rafts - fa___, nah, better say
rafts - stars


----------



## Alix

stars - frats


----------



## Hoot

frats - stair


----------



## Andy M.

stair - raise


----------



## Hoot

raise - siren


----------



## CWS4322

siren - wrens


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

wrens - shrew


----------



## CWS4322

shrew - threw


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

threw - whets


----------



## Hoot

whets - wheat


----------



## taxlady

wheat - sweat


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

sweat - tears


----------



## taxlady

tears - steer

I would have liked to have written "blood", but, not even close.


----------



## CWS4322

steer - sheer


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

sheer - herds


----------



## middie

Herds... Shard


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

shard - roads


----------



## CWS4322

I meant steer - steed


----------



## Hoot

steed - edits


----------



## luckytrim

edits - aside


----------



## Hoot

aside - daisy


----------



## luckytrim

daisy - yards

to make the game more interesting for me, I promise to never use a word that's already been posted...


----------



## Hoot

yards - hardy


----------



## luckytrim

hardy - hairy


----------



## Hoot

hairy - hoary


----------



## luckytrim

hoary - rayon


----------



## Hoot

rayon - yearn


----------



## luckytrim

yearn - earns


----------



## Hoot

earns - snarl


----------



## luckytrim

snarl - learn


----------



## Andy M.

learn - nears


----------



## luckytrim

nears - stern


----------



## Hoot

stern - terms


----------



## luckytrim

terms - smart


----------



## Andy M.

smart - marts


----------



## CWS4322

marts - tarts


----------



## luckytrim

Andy M. said:


> smart - marts




you didn't change a letter ...........................


----------



## CWS4322

luckytrim said:


> you didn't change a letter ...........................


Are we supposed to go back to the last correctly played word?


----------



## luckytrim

if the next player catches it, yes.................

you didn't catch it.... no harm....

I'll play off yours.............

tarts - state


----------



## taxlady

state - start


----------



## Hoot

start - traps


----------



## Alix

start - trash


----------



## taxlady

I guess I get to choose, since the last two were posted at the same time.

trash - harsh


----------



## luckytrim

harsh - harms


----------



## CatPat

harms - charm


----------



## luckytrim

charm - match


----------



## luckytrim

taxlady said:


> I guess I get to choose, since the last two were posted at the same time.
> 
> trash - harsh



when this happens, you play off the first one posted, as that one was at least a few seconds earlier than the second........


----------



## Hoot

match - chasm


----------



## luckytrim

o-o-o-o-o-o !
Good Word, hoot !

chasm - macho


----------



## Hoot

macho - mooch


----------



## Alix

mooch - chomp


----------



## Hoot

chomp - mocha


----------



## Andy M.

mocha - champ


----------



## Hoot

champ - patch


----------



## Andy M.

patch - chaps


----------



## Hoot

chaps - phase


----------



## Alix

phase - shear


----------



## taxlady

shear - stare


----------



## Alix

stare - irate


----------



## middie

Irate... Teary


----------



## CatPat

teary - years


----------



## middie

Years...ready


----------



## Hoot

ready -dread


----------



## taxlady

dread - dried


----------



## MrsLMB

dried - rides


----------



## luckytrim

rides - pride


----------



## GotGarlic

pride - spire


----------



## luckytrim

spire - preys


----------



## Hoot

preys - strep


----------



## luckytrim

strep - press


----------



## Hoot

press - seeps


----------



## CWS4322

seeps - peeps


----------



## Hoot

peeps - preps


----------



## luckytrim

preps - peppy


----------



## Hoot

peppy - poppy


----------



## luckytrim

poppy - Pappy


----------



## Hoot

pappy - apply


----------



## CWS4322

apply - yappy


----------



## Hoot

yappy - happy


----------



## taxlady

happy - hippy


----------



## CWS4322

hippy - zippy


----------



## Hoot

zippy - dippy


----------



## Andy M.

dippy - piped


----------



## Hoot

piped - pride


----------



## taxlady

pride - rides


----------



## CWS4322

rides - tides


----------



## Hoot

tides - stead


----------



## Andy M.

stead - steed


----------



## taxlady

steed - steer


----------



## CatPat

steer - tears


----------



## middie

Tears... rated


----------



## luckytrim

zippy - lippy


----------



## CWS4322

luckytrim--you're late to the game.

rated - sated


----------



## luckytrim

oops ----- need coffee !

sated -  stale


----------



## CWS4322

stale - stall


----------



## Addie

stall - stalk


----------



## luckytrim

stalk - lakes


----------



## Hoot

lakes - latke


----------



## teachmetocook1

latke ~ tales


----------



## taxlady

tales - steel


----------



## teachmetocook1

steel ~ leeks


----------



## CWS4322

leeks - keeps


----------



## teachmetocook1

keeps ~ speak


----------



## CWS4322

speaks - peeks


----------



## taxlady

peeks - pokes


----------



## CWS4322

pokes - copes


----------



## Hoot

copes - spoke


----------



## CWS4322

spoke - spook


----------



## Hoot

spook - spork


----------



## CWS4322

spork - spark


----------



## Addie

spark - larks


----------



## taxlady

larks - lakes


----------



## Hoot

lakes - slate


----------



## CWS4322

slate - skate


----------



## Hoot

skate - treks


----------



## CWS4322

treks - skrat (In Scandinavian folklore, a skrat is a type of myling, which is the soul of an unbaptized child that wanders the earth until it can convince s/one to bury it properly.)


----------



## taxlady

skrat - carts


----------



## CWS4322

carts - start


----------



## Hoot

start - rants


----------



## taxlady

rants - aunts


----------



## CWS4322

aunts - punts


----------



## Andy M.

aunts - taunt


----------



## CWS4322

taunt - taint


----------



## Andy M.

taint - saint


----------



## Hoot

saint- train


----------



## CWS4322

train - stain


----------



## luckytrim

stain - slain


----------



## CWS4322

slain - slant


----------



## luckytrim

slant - salty


----------



## Addie

salty - least


----------



## Hoot

least - stole


----------



## CWS4322

stole - steel


----------



## taxlady

steel - welts


----------



## Hoot

welts - strew


----------



## CWS4322

strew - straw


----------



## Hoot

straw - wraps


----------



## CWS4322

wraps - traps


----------



## Hoot

traps- craps (the gambling game...not that other mess)


----------



## CWS4322

craps - strap


----------



## taxlady

strap - trips


----------



## Hoot

trips - thrip


----------



## CWS4322

thrip - tripe


----------



## Hoot

tripe - piers


----------



## CWS4322

piers - plier


----------



## taxlady

plier - reply


----------



## CWS4322

reply - repel


----------



## Hoot

repel - elope


----------



## CWS4322

elope - sleep


----------



## taxlady

sleep - slept


----------



## luckytrim

slept - split


----------



## CWS4322

slept - plats (3rd person singular present, plural of plat)

works with 

split - plats


----------



## Hoot

plats - stamp


----------



## CWS4322

good-bye. This has been a really fun game. I'll miss it.


----------



## Hoot

Bye CWS. We will miss you!


----------



## luckytrim

hey !
where go ???


stamp- pasta


----------



## Hoot

Check the MIA thread.
pasta - tapes


----------



## luckytrim

oh !

THX, Hoot !

tapes - pesto


----------



## Hoot

pesto - store


----------



## luckytrim

store - stoke


----------



## Hoot

stoke - treks


----------



## luckytrim

treks - skirt


----------



## Hoot

skirt - karts (as in go-karts)


----------



## luckytrim

karts - shark


----------



## Hoot

shark - crash


----------



## luckytrim

crash - cards


----------



## Hoot

cards - drags


----------



## taxlady

drags - grabs


----------



## Hoot

grabs - barge


----------



## luckytrim

barge - beard


----------



## Hoot

beard - braid


----------



## taxlady

braid - broad


----------



## Hoot

broad - adore


----------



## middie

Adorn


----------



## Addie

middie said:


> Adorn



Adore - Adorn


----------



## Hoot

Adorn - drone


----------



## taxlady

drone - round


----------



## Hoot

round - under


----------



## luckytrim

under - trend


----------



## taxlady

trend - rends


----------



## Hoot

rends - diner


----------



## taxlady

diner - rider


----------



## Hoot

rider - riled


----------



## luckytrim

riled - piled


----------



## Addie

riled - rifle


----------



## luckytrim

Addie "oopsie"d ~


----------



## Addie

luckytrim said:


> Addie "oopsie"d ~



You lost me.


----------



## luckytrim

you played off "Riled"....
You Should Have played off "Piled" ...........

....we'll wait for ya..............


----------



## Addie

luckytrim said:


> you played off "Riled"....
> You Should Have played off "Piled" ...........
> 
> ....we'll wait for ya..............



Okay I got it.

Piled - Plies


----------



## luckytrim

plies - slips


----------



## middie

Slops


----------



## Hoot

slops - poles


----------



## luckytrim

poles - polls


----------



## Hoot

polls - spoil


----------



## luckytrim

spoil - soils


----------



## Hoot

soils - slots


----------



## luckytrim

slots - sloth


----------



## Hoot

sloth - laths


----------



## luckytrim

laths - latch


----------



## Hoot

latch - talcs


----------



## luckytrim

talcs - scald


----------



## Hoot

scald - decal


----------



## luckytrim

decal - laces


----------



## Hoot

laces - stale


----------



## luckytrim

stale - stage


----------



## Hoot

stage - tears


----------



## luckytrim

BAH ! this game is 
up to its Ears in "Tears "


tears - spear


----------



## Hoot

spear - parts


----------



## luckytrim

Parts - Parse


----------



## taxlady

polls - polis (English: city, Scots: police)


----------



## Hoot

polis - loins


----------



## luckytrim

BIG Buzzer Sound here................

Are we playing a game, or compiling a word list ?

I can understand someone playing off their e-mail to the wrong word.......
Simple mistake...........
 but for the next person to play off the mistake.............


have a good time, boys and girls............


----------



## Hoot

Oops...Guilty as charged..I didn't look far enough back.


----------



## Hoot

Parse - Peers


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> BIG Buzzer Sound here................
> 
> Are we playing a game, or compiling a word list ?
> 
> I can understand someone playing off their e-mail to the wrong word.......
> Simple mistake...........
> but for the next person to play off the mistake.............
> 
> 
> have a good time, boys and girls............


Oops. There must have been another page that I didn't notice.


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS ! 
Upon review, there's an edge to my comments that was unintended........ Blame Jose............

peers - scree


----------



## GotGarlic

scree - creep


----------



## luckytrim

creep - crept


----------



## Hoot

crept - crypt


----------



## Addie

luckytrim said:


> BIG Buzzer Sound here................
> 
> Are we playing a game, or compiling a word list ?
> 
> I can understand someone playing off their e-mail to the wrong word.......
> Simple mistake...........
> but for the next person to play off the mistake.............
> 
> 
> have a good time, boys and girls............



We all understand frustration. And you did start the game. For that I thank you. This is a fun one that tests me. It is a challenge.


----------



## luckytrim

crypt - party


----------



## taxlady

Party - artsy


----------



## luckytrim

artsy - story


----------



## Hoot

story - rusty


----------



## luckytrim

rusty - trust


----------



## GotGarlic

trust - spurt


----------



## taxlady

trust - rusts


----------



## Hoot

rusts - stress


----------



## GotGarlic

Hoot said:


> rusts - stress



Oops! Six letters, Hoot!

rusts - stirs


----------



## Hoot

GotGarlic said:


> Oops! Six letters, Hoot!
> 
> rusts - stirs


Ackkk!
You're right!
My apologies...I will go stand in the corner for a spell.


----------



## Hoot

stirs - strip...let's see.....1, 2, 3, 4, 5....ok.


----------



## GotGarlic

strip - tripe


----------



## luckytrim

GotGarlic said:


> Oops! Six letters, Hoot!
> 
> rusts - stirs




................... and nobody played off "Spurt".............

GotGarlic  ---- You need to shout out when you are ignored, or rather, overlooked  ...........


----------



## Hoot

"Rusts" could be used for "spurt", but I see your point.


----------



## luckytrim

tripe - prise 

*1.* to force open by levering
*2.* to extract or obtain with difficulty they had to prise the news out of him


----------



## Hoot

prise - purse


----------



## luckytrim

Purse - Spume


----------



## Hoot

Spume - Muses


----------



## luckytrim

Muses - seams


----------



## Hoot

Seams - Smear


----------



## luckytrim

smear - means


----------



## Hoot

Means - Snake


----------



## luckytrim

snake - stake


----------



## Hoot

Stake - Waste


----------



## taxlady

waste - waist


----------



## Hoot

Waist - Swain


----------



## CatPat

Swain - swans


----------



## Hoot

Swans - Snows


----------



## Addie

Snows - Knows


----------



## luckytrim

knows - swank


----------



## Hoot

Swank - Gnaws


----------



## luckytrim

Gnaws - swing


----------



## Hoot

Swing - Swine


----------



## luckytrim

swine - newsy


----------



## Hoot

Newsy - stewy (adj.: To have the consistency of stew)


----------



## GotGarlic

stewy - yeast

I'll try to be more observant


----------



## Hoot

Yeast - Stray


----------



## GotGarlic

stray - yurts


----------



## luckytrim

yurts - yours


----------



## GotGarlic

yours - scour


----------



## luckytrim

scour - sours


----------



## Hoot

Sours - Roust


----------



## taxlady

roust - roast


----------



## Hoot

Roast - Stark


----------



## luckytrim

stark - talks


----------



## Hoot

talks - splat


----------



## luckytrim

splat - lapse


----------



## Hoot

Lapse - Stale


----------



## luckytrim

stale - slave 

Be Back Saturday , off to A.C.


----------



## Hoot

Have a great time!
Slave - Valve


----------



## luckytrim

valve - value


----------



## Hoot

value - salve


----------



## luckytrim

salve - stave


----------



## Hoot

stave - rates


----------



## Alix

rates - stray


----------



## taxlady

Stray - yards


----------



## Alix

yards - scary


----------



## Addie

scary - races


----------



## Hoot

races - crate


----------



## luckytrim

Crate - Crane


----------



## Hoot

Crane - Nares   (means the nostrils)


----------



## luckytrim

Nares - reins


----------



## Hoot

reins - dries


----------



## luckytrim

dries - cider


----------



## Hoot

cider - diced


----------



## radhuni

diced - dicer


----------



## Hoot

dicer - credo


----------



## luckytrim

credo - creed


----------



## Hoot

creed - dreck


----------



## yummy_food

Dreck -- wreck


----------



## Addie

wreck - rocks: angel:


----------



## yummy_food

Rocks - socks


----------



## luckytrim

socks - cokes


----------



## yummy_food

Cokes - jokes


----------



## middie

Jokes... Pokes


----------



## Hoot

pokes - keeps


----------



## taxlady

keeps - speak


----------



## Hoot

speak - perks


----------



## taxlady

perks - skier


----------



## luckytrim

skier - risky


----------



## Hoot

risky - rinks


----------



## luckytrim

rinks - skink


----------



## Hoot

skink - nicks


----------



## taxlady

nicks - skint (Brit Eng for broke)


----------



## CWS4322

skint - skits


----------



## Hoot

skits - ticks


----------



## luckytrim

(Hoot ..... a little over-groomed, ???)

ticks - thick


----------



## Hoot

luckytrim said:


> (Hoot ..... a little over-groomed, ???)


I reckon...
thick - chick


----------



## CWS4322

chick - Myrtle

Oh, that doesn't count. 

chick - hicks


----------



## luckytrim

hicks - sicks ( as in "Sick 'em Fido !)


----------



## GotGarlic

luckytrim said:


> hicks - sicks ( as in "Sick 'em Fido !)



Um ... What do we do about misspellings? It's "Sic 'em!"


----------



## CWS4322

sicks - socks


----------



## taxlady

socks - stock


----------



## luckytrim

GotGarlic said:


> Um ... What do we do about misspellings? It's "Sic 'em!"




You admonish the poster
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and play off the word before that...............


----------



## luckytrim

socks - stork


----------



## Hoot

I been sat in the corner afore....
Stork - Corks


----------



## luckytrim

corks - crocs


----------



## Hoot

crocs - rocks


----------



## luckytrim

rocks - score


----------



## taxlady

score - scone


----------



## Hoot

scone - necks


----------



## luckytrim

necks - skein


----------



## Addie

skein - skins


----------



## CWS4322

skins - picks


----------



## luckytrim

Picks - prick


----------



## CWS4322

prick - trick


----------



## Hoot

trick - crick


----------



## CWS4322

crick - crock


----------



## yummy_food

Crock- rocks


----------



## Hoot

rocks - stock


----------



## GotGarlic

stock - stoke


----------



## taxlady

stoke - steak


----------



## Hoot

steak - stark


----------



## taxlady

stark - stare


----------



## Hoot

stare - hares


----------



## taxlady

hares - harsh


----------



## CWS4322

harsh - sharp


----------



## Hoot

sharp - pairs


----------



## taxlady

pairs - pears


----------



## Hoot

pears - arise


----------



## CWS4322

arise - anise


----------



## luckytrim

stoke - token


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> stoke - token


What page are you on?


----------



## luckytrim

heck, who knows ???

anise - snide


----------



## taxlady

snide - diner


----------



## Hoot

diner - rinds


----------



## luckytrim

rinds - rinse


----------



## Hoot

rinse - singe


----------



## luckytrim

singe - sling


----------



## Hoot

sling - snail


----------



## luckytrim

snail - pails


----------



## Hoot

pails - plain


----------



## Addie

Hoot said:


> pails - plain



plain - plane


----------



## Addie

I hate this game. It makes my brain hurt because I have to really think.


----------



## taxlady

plane - plant


----------



## Hoot

plant - latin


----------



## CWS4322

latin - satin


----------



## taxlady

satin - taint


----------



## luckytrim

taint - attic


----------



## Hoot

attic - trait


----------



## taxlady

trait - trite


----------



## CWS4322

trite - treat


----------



## Hoot

treat - ratty


----------



## luckytrim

ratty - batty


----------



## Hoot

batty - yabut  "Indigenous to Casa de Hoot. Often heard in convserations, i.e "I think that soup needs something." "Yabut, I followed the recipe exactly."


----------



## GotGarlic

yabut - butty (high-carb British sandwich)


----------



## luckytrim

butty - tubby  (a Fatso)


----------



## Hoot

tubby - nubby


----------



## CWS4322

nubby - bunny


----------



## Hoot

bunny - unban


----------



## luckytrim

unban - urban
 (I should mention - unban is not in the dictionary............ we are starting to get a little far afield.............)


----------



## Hoot

Just for clarification purposes--- Oxford Dictionary:
unban

urban - brand


----------



## CWS4322

brand - bands


----------



## Hoot

bands - barns


----------



## taxlady

barns - bairn (Scottish for child)


----------



## Hoot

bairn - cairn


----------



## luckytrim

cairn - manic


----------



## Hoot

manic - amino


----------



## luckytrim

amino - among


----------



## Hoot

among - gnome


----------



## luckytrim

gnome - money


----------



## Hoot

money - lemon


----------



## luckytrim

lemon - loner


----------



## Hoot

loner - clone


----------



## CWS4322

clone - scone


----------



## luckytrim

scone - scene


----------



## Hoot

scene - needs


----------



## luckytrim

needs - ended


----------



## Hoot

ended - edged


----------



## CWS4322

edged - greed


----------



## luckytrim

greed - ridge


----------



## taxlady

ridge - rider


----------



## luckytrim

rider - tired


----------



## taxlady

tired - dried


----------



## Hoot

dried - druid


----------



## luckytrim

Good'n, Hoot !

Druid - Udder


----------



## Hoot

udder - under


----------



## luckytrim

under - dunes


----------



## Hoot

dunes - duets


----------



## luckytrim

duets - study


----------



## Hoot

study - sudsy


----------



## luckytrim

sudsy - hussy


----------



## Hoot

hussy - husks


----------



## luckytrim

Husks - shuck


----------



## taxlady

shuck - shack


----------



## Hoot

shack - chaps


----------



## luckytrim

chaps - poach


----------



## Hoot

poach - cheap


----------



## CWS4322

cheap - cheep


----------



## taxlady

cheep - peach


----------



## Hoot

peach - shape


----------



## luckytrim

shape - shade


----------



## Hoot

shade - haste


----------



## taxlady

haste - chase


----------



## luckytrim

chase - cache


----------



## CWS4322

cache - catch


----------



## yummy_food

Catch- patch


----------



## taxlady

patch - chaps


----------



## luckytrim

chaps - chops


----------



## yummy_food

Chops- shops


----------



## Hoot

shops - poses


----------



## CWS4322

poses - posts


----------



## Hoot

posts - strop


----------



## taxlady

strop - store


----------



## CWS4322

store - stork


----------



## luckytrim

stork - trots


----------



## CWS4322

trots -strut


----------



## taxlady

strut - turfs


----------



## CWS4322

turfs - first


----------



## taxlady

first - farts


----------



## CWS4322

farts - staff


----------



## Hoot

staff - flats


----------



## CWS4322

flats - staff


----------



## luckytrim

*Game! Scrabble Solitaire II - Five Letters* 
 		 			Views: *5,568* 
 		 			Posted By 			CWS4322 
_ flats - staff

				flats - staff 			_

  		  		 	    	 		 		 			Forum: Off Topic Discussions





 		Today, 08:58 AM 	   	 	 	 		 			Replies: *689* 



*Game! Scrabble Solitaire II - Five Letters* 
 		 			Views: *5,568* 
 		 			Posted By 			Hoot 
_ staff - flats

				staff - flats 			_

  		  		 	    	 		 		 			Forum: Off Topic Discussions





 		Today, 08:11 AM 	   	 	 	 		 			Replies: *689* 



*Game! Scrabble Solitaire II - Five Letters* 
 		 			Views: *5,568* 
 		 			Posted By 			CWS4322 
_ farts - staff

				farts - staff 			_


----------



## yummy_food

Staff- fasts


----------



## taxlady

fasts - feast


----------



## yummy_food

Feast- fears


----------



## Hoot

fears - shear


----------



## taxlady

shear - heard


----------



## Hoot

heard - tread


----------



## Addie

Tread - Treat


----------



## Hoot

treat - tares


----------



## taxlady

tares - stars


----------



## Hoot

stars - trays


----------



## taxlady

trays - yards


----------



## Hoot

yards - raspy


----------



## taxlady

raspy - party


----------



## Somebunny

Party - Strap


----------



## yummy_food

Strap- wraps


----------



## taxlady

wraps - spray


----------



## yummy_food

Spray- plays


----------



## tinlizzie

plays - lapse


----------



## taxlady

lapse - sleep


----------



## yummy_food

Sleep- sheep


----------



## tinlizzie

sheep - phase


----------



## taxlady

phase - shale


----------



## phinz

shale - laser


----------



## yummy_food

Laser- roles


----------



## phinz

roles - loris


----------



## tinlizzie

loris - rails


----------



## phinz

rails - sails


----------



## taxlady

sails - slats


----------



## tinlizzie

slats - atlas


----------



## phinz

slats - tales


----------



## yummy_food

Tales-fates


----------



## phinz

Fates - fasts


----------



## taxlady

fasts - staff


----------



## yummy_food

Staff-fetas


----------



## phinz

Fetas - sated


----------



## taxlady

sated - darts


----------



## middie

Darts... Stars


----------



## phinz

Stars - stare


----------



## yummy_food

Stare-store


----------



## phinz

Store - roast


----------



## taxlady

roast - artsy


----------



## phinz

artsy - stare


----------



## taxlady

stare - tarts


----------



## GotGarlic

tarts - strap


----------



## phinz

strap - pasta


----------



## tinlizzie

pasta - stamp


----------



## taxlady

stamp - pants


----------



## LPBeier

Pants - Parts


----------



## GotGarlic

parts - strip


----------



## phinz

strip - tripe


----------



## yummy_food

Tripe-petit


----------



## tinlizzie

petit - Pieta

thank you, Michelangelo


----------



## phinz

Pieta - taped


----------



## yummy_food

Taped-paste


----------



## taxlady

paste - plate


----------



## phinz

plate - table


----------



## yummy_food

Table-later


----------



## CWS4322

later - rattle


----------



## phinz

CWS4322 said:


> later - rattle



Too many letters...

later - rated


----------



## gijoe4500

rated - trend


----------



## phinz

trend - dents


----------



## taxlady

dents - stent


----------



## phinz

stent - taints


----------



## taxlady

phinz said:


> stent - taints


taints

too many letters


----------



## phinz

taxlady said:


> taints
> 
> too many letters



Yeah. I'd had a few libations by last night's entry. 

stent - stein


----------



## taxlady

stein - nests


----------



## phinz

taxlady said:


> stein - nests



nests - stern


----------



## yummy_food

Stern-nerds


----------



## taxlady

nerds -darns


----------



## phinz

darns - snare


----------



## taxlady

snare - napes


----------



## phinz

napes - peons


----------



## taxlady

peons - spoon


----------



## phinz

spoon - noose


----------



## LPBeier

Spoon - loons


----------



## taxlady

noose - moose


----------



## LPBeier

moose - mouse


----------



## phinz

mouse - amuse


----------



## yummy_food

Amuse-abuse


----------



## Alix

Abuse - sebum


----------



## phinz

sebum - berms


----------



## yummy_food

Berms-sperm


----------



## taxlady

sperm - prams


----------



## phinz

prams - spark


----------



## yummy_food

Spark-perks


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> sperm - prams



An extra point for TL - for a classic match

Yummy's --
Perks - Speak


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> An extra point for TL - for a classic match
> 
> Yummy's --
> Perks - Speak




I hadn't noticed that.

speak - pears


----------



## GotGarlic

pears - spake


----------



## tinlizzie

spake - keeps


----------



## taxlady

keeps - peeps


----------



## yummy_food

Peeps-peers


----------



## GotGarlic

Peers - spear


----------



## phinz

spear - parts


----------



## taxlady

parts - spats


----------



## GotGarlic

spats - splat


----------



## CWS4322

splat-spilt


----------



## taxlady

split - pelts


----------



## tinlizzie

pelts - spell


----------



## taxlady

spell - spelt


----------



## GotGarlic

spelt - leaps


----------



## taxlady

leaps - pails


----------



## CWS4322

pails - tails


----------



## taxlady

tails - trail


----------



## GotGarlic

trail - lairs


----------



## phinz

lairs - sails


----------



## yummy_food

Sails- - lasso


----------



## GotGarlic

lasso - sodas


----------



## phinz

sodas - soaps


----------



## tinlizzie

soaps - posse


----------



## GotGarlic

posse - posed


----------



## phinz

posed - depots


----------



## GotGarlic

phinz said:


> posed - depots



I'll take depot, okay? Five-letter limit 

depot - pored


----------



## taxlady

pored - ropes


----------



## GotGarlic

ropes - sport


----------



## phinz

sport - trope


----------



## tinlizzie

Oooo - good one, Phinz

trope - poker


----------



## GotGarlic

poker - porky


----------



## phinz

porky - ropey


----------



## taxlady

ropey - spore


----------



## GotGarlic

spore - ports


----------



## yummy_food

Ports-strip


----------



## phinz

strip - rites


----------



## GotGarlic

rites - pries


----------



## taxlady

pries - spite


----------



## yummy_food

Spite-tires


----------



## GotGarlic

tires - miter


----------



## taxlady

miter - trims


----------



## GotGarlic

trims - smirk


----------



## phinz

smirk - mires


----------



## taxlady

mires - smile


----------



## phinz

smile - films


----------



## Addie

phinz said:


> smile - films



films = miles


----------



## GotGarlic

miles - melts


----------



## taxlady

melts - stems


----------



## GotGarlic

stems - mists


----------



## phinz

mists - sites


----------



## cjmmytunes

sites - bites


----------



## phinz

bites - stein


----------



## cjmmytunes

stein - sting


----------



## taxlady

sting - gents


----------



## cjmmytunes

gents - gnats


----------



## phinz

gnats - nasty


----------



## cjmmytunes

nasty - tasty


----------



## taxlady

tasty - trays


----------



## cjmmytunes

trays - traps


----------



## GotGarlic

traps -  pairs 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## phinz

pairs - rails


----------

